# Cant fix stupid



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I went out to BRBR this morning trying to get my little girl her swan it was slow but I had a good laugh watching people skybustin at swan and I would have been pissed except they were so high I don't think the shot even could go that high .What did piss me off they were sitting on the rest area line so if by chance they had the golden pellet the swan would have landed in the rest area "cant fixed stupid"


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Doesn't surprise me, the stupidity of some of these so called "waterfowlers" baffles me sometimes


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I feel yeah, I was there also with my son we sat in the same place from sun up to sun down and closest they came down was about a 100 yards so he never got a shot off.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll bet I know where you were hunting, and let's just say I don't hunt there anymore. Lots of people, and some of the craziest skybusting I've ever seen. The craziest I saw was when someone actually dumped one that had to be 80 yards high - dead by the time it hit the water. It made me wonder if they were using buckshot. I think Utah waterfowlers take more ridiculous shots at swans than they do at ducks.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I agree it's hard to teach kids the safe, effective and sportaman way to hunt when all the birds are educated as soon as they migrate in.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Clarq said:


> I'll bet I know where you were hunting, and let's just say I don't hunt there anymore. Lots of people, and some of the craziest skybusting I've ever seen. The craziest I saw was when someone actually dumped one that had to be 80 yards high - dead by the time it hit the water. It made me wonder if they were using buckshot. I think Utah waterfowlers take more ridiculous shots at swans than they do at ducks.


I think I know where too. Haven't you guys learned to avoid the circus? The BRBR is one of the best places turned to crap by these guys that either line up along the dike to skybust, hunt off of your decoys, or have the bro stafferz drive their boats in circles to scare up the only ducks sitting on the pond. I know a little area away from the circus and the BRBR that usually has a bunch of swan. I'm still waiting for them to show up. Once they do, I'll have to check in with you guys to see if any of the kids want to come and get theirs.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I have never hunted there and I wouldn't be there if it wasn't for the swan tag, so it's a learning curve for me, I'm a utah county have my honey holes closer to home.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Once they do, I'll have to check in with you guys to see if any of the kids want to come and get theirs.


That's awesome!!!


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

360 I had to give one more try to get my little girl her swan before it gets real bad if you can hook her up on a swan let me no it would be great .


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Lots of people, and some of the craziest skybusting I've ever seen. The craziest I saw was when someone actually dumped one that had to be 80 yards high - dead by the time it hit the water.


Never hunted the highway to Alberta by Fitzgeralds back in the early 80s? Wasn't uncommon to see a guy with a double barrel .222 centerfire on top, 20GA on bottom... yank both triggers. Seen geese drop from heights you wouldn't believe. Lots of guys tried Slugs too. Trucks would be pulled off bumper to bumper on both sides of the road for at least 5 miles waiting for the evening flyover of 10,000 to 20,000 geese.

Those days were so much fun... :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Two words that I try and follow when in the marsh: "Feet Down!"

We all will take the periodic shot at a low flying bird by when we have had a slow day. But shooting at a 300' high flyer is just a waste of ammo and shows little skill or regard for other hunters. Birds are like coyotes, once they have been shot at, they wise up pretty quick.

To steal a Rob Loweism: "Don't be this me. Get their feet down, then pull the trigger."


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

Bear river is the worst i have seen it in 15 years, this is the first year i havent been checked or seen a fed. It seems like all the farmington retards moved north to hunt swan


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

cootlover said:


> 360 I had to give one more try to get my little girl her swan before it gets real bad if you can hook her up on a swan let me no it would be great .


We went to the pond last night and they were still flying a little high. I'll check again tonight and see if they'll land yet. I'm hoping I can help you guys out.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I am going to check out a place I call the swan pond I killed my first swan there back in 1990 hopefully there in 360 ill let you no.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Irony- I do not have a swan tag and have only hunted twice this year (not on dikes), but both times I had some super-low passes of swans. I hope your little girl gets her swan.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been checking every night after work, but they're still flying high.


----------

